# The Dying Time: Impact



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Those of you who like apocalyptic fiction such as Lucifer's Hammer, The Stand, One Second After, or Patriots: Surviving the Coming Collapse will enjoy The Dying Time: Impact. It's getting great 5 star reviews on Amazon and is only $1.99. It's only available as an ebook so far but I'm working on getting it out as a paperback via CreateSpace and that should happen soon. Full disclosure, if you haven't figured it out yet, I am the author. Here's the blurb, cover photo and links.

When the Impact destroyed civilization and re-sculpted the globe the only survivors were the hastily expanded crew of the ISS, who watched the devastation below with growing horror, while wondering if they would ever get to go home, a few Preppers, whose stores of food and other commodities made them irresistible targets and the desperate hordes who would do anything--eat anyone--to live.









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P8E15VQ

The Dying Time: Impact Book One in The Dying Time series by Raymond Dean White | 2940046384352 | NOOK Book (eBook) | Barnes & Noble






https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/489836

If you'd like to learn more about my books my website is in my signature.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds interesting, but i dont do ebooks. Let me know when the paperback version is avaliable.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Big Country1 said:


> Sounds interesting, but i dont do ebooks. Let me know when the paperback version is avaliable.


I'll do that Big Country.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What are you smoking?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What!?! No zombies?

Asteroid's moon seen during Earth flyby - CNN.com


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'll read it when I'm done with my current book. Been awhile since I read an apocalypse book.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Dood: I I downloaded a copy of your book and I'll be sure to review it when I get done.
But I gotta suggest you work on the cover. People really do judge a book by its cover. My original cover for Calizona got panned on Lousy Book Covers | just because you CAN design your own cover doesn't mean you SHOULD. and I had to admit that cover was pretty cheesy. I wound up using some book profits to pay someone with a better eye to do my cover and it helped a lot. You can also find better artwork for $7 a piece here:

Meteor Images and Stock Photos. 2,799 Meteor photography and royalty free pictures available to download from thousands of stock photo providers.

You have a loot of good reviews, but I betcha you could sell even more with a better cover.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds like good wholesome family entertainment, but I also do not do e-books. Would be interested in a hard copy.


----------

